# Rhogam Injection Diagnosis code



## kumeena (Jan 28, 2016)

What is the ICD 10 diagnosis code for Prophylatic Rhogam injection.

Cross walk for V07.2 is Z41.8.
I don't feel comfrotable to use this code.

Thank you.


----------



## bonnyr (Feb 10, 2016)

*Rhogam injection code diagnosis*

We are still debating this one as well.  Z31.82 is what we were told by the Brown Coding Agency but WA Medicaid denied it.  They did however pay Z.23, encounter for immunization.  Has anyone else gotten paid & what code did you use?


----------



## Kholloway (Feb 11, 2016)

Our office bills the injection based on the trimester

first-O36.0110
second-O36.0120
third: O36.0130

We have not had any denials or issues.


----------

